# Hlep I can't get it down !



## allserene (Nov 3, 2019)

No it isn't a medical problem.. I was heaving my X320 plow around coz the side pins get stuck.. I suddenly realized I can't lower the plow ! I have got it up on the ramps and loosened the main spring right off ..... No joy... I can pull the foot pedal up a little and latch it but it wont go back down, Been underneath and took this photo...The big black spring goes from one rod to the other and that can't be right... It looks to me like the left hand of the spring should hook into one of the holes in the curved 'horn' to the right of it... Am I right, and if so how do I extend the spring (It is bloody strong) and which of the 3 holes in the 'horn' would it go in ? HELP I am in Wisconsin and this mini-heatwave can't last long...


----------



## allserene (Nov 3, 2019)

ok made the file smaller so here is the evidence.. HELP !


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

maybe you need to ask in a john deere forum like https://www.jdfanatics.com/threads/x320-and-snow-plow.779/e


----------



## allserene (Nov 3, 2019)

87powershiftx2 said:


> maybe you need to ask in a john deere forum like https://www.jdfanatics.com/threads/x320-and-snow-plow.779/e


Cheers ! I will try that... Still warm !


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

What's your deck height dial knob set at? The cam (cast part up above the "horn") looks set at the highest.


----------



## allserene (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks...yes although the height knob was set at zero ....(Where it it was when I took the mowing deck off), I found that turning it up to 3.5 inches and then back down to zero, actually freed up the snow plow lift arm and it is working normally now! I have no idea how that works ! Anyway, I have been under and cleaned then sprayed all the working parts to do with the lift mechanism ( and mow height adjuster) with WD40 GEL which sticks and stays.. The whole thing is working much better now.. I love the X320 but it is so weird ! My original job was to get the two locating side pins on the plow itself to work better, and I found the pulling on one side to create a 1/8 gap on the other side, allowed the other side pin to drop in ! It is still hard to do but at least I have a work-around...


----------

